# Chicken and Oyster Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 large fryer about 3 lbs cut up
1/4 cup flour
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp white pepper
2 tbsp oil
1/2 cup boiling water
1/2 cup heavy cream
18 oysters
2 tbsp slivered almonds

Reserve back, wings, and neck of chicken for later use. Wash remaining pieces and dry. Dredge with flour mixed with 1/2 tsp salt and 1/8 tsp pepper. Brown on all side in oil. Remove to 2 qt casserole. Add boiling water, cover, and bake in preheated 350 deg oven for 1 hour or until tender. Add cream, and the remaining salt and pepper and the oysters. cover and bake for 10 mnins longer. Sprinkle with almonds.


----------

